# October 2020 Results



## TheLoneStarEngineer

I am not thinking about the results until the 2nd week of December and this thread was not created by me...  :waiting:


----------



## E720

At 4:30 this morning while I was trying to get a baby back to sleep I thought to myself "Hey, its already been a week, only like 6-7 weeks to go."


----------



## organix

I too have been very successful in keeping my mind off of the exam.  I'm sleeping well... not second guessing myself.  It's been great.


----------



## thedaywa1ker

I walked out feeling pretty good.  With every day that passes I feel less confident.  I feel like I should already be studying for April.

I've figured out where I went wrong on a few morning questions, but I still feel like I had a good showing in the afternoon.  We'll see.


----------



## TowersNBridges

Glad to see there are people anxiously waiting with me for the next two months.


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer

About one more month to go folks. While I thought I did generally well in both portions, one part each from two of the afternoon problems is where I could have explained myself much better. Last time I took the test, I missed by a few questions in the morning session. Hope this time its enough to cross the line.


----------



## Hindianapolis

20 more days folks....


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer

How is everyone's waiting mode/limbo going? Are you still keeping up a light schedule of everyday study or got yourself busy with some other daily activity? 

With every passing day, I feel like I am losing time to study for the April exam so I have opened up my books and doing some light study.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

TheLoneStarEngineer said:


> How is everyone's waiting mode/limbo going? Are you still keeping up a light schedule of everyday study or got yourself busy with some other daily activity?
> 
> With every passing day, I feel like I am losing time to study for the April exam so I have opened up my books and doing some light study.


I have not touched the things, except to grab things I need for work.


----------



## organix

I had pretty consistently studied since July of 2019 for the April exam that got cancelled and continued until the October exam.  I really hit a wall around June so I am definitely not starting again until I see those results.  In the end, it just wasn't worth it.  I'll hit it hard for the 4 months after if needed.


----------



## sol_ring

vhab49_PE said:


> I have not touched the things, except to grab things I need for work.


Same. Like a lot of people here, I basically studied all year save for a couple of months off due to the April cancellation, so I'm holding out for some potential good news before cracking open another book. Instead, I'm filling my time with the hobbies I didn't have time for while studying and enjoying it while I can.


----------



## TowersNBridges

THREE MORE WEEKS


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer

Since the PE results are not coming out until at least 3:00 PM- Dec 14, I think a realistic release date for SE results would be Wednesday- 12/16 with the PE results coming out a day before that. This week and weekend will be tough...


----------



## Hindianapolis

How do you know that the PE results are not going to be released before that date @TheLoneStarEngineer?


----------



## StandardPractice

Hindianapolis said:


> How do you know that the PE results are not going to be released before that date @TheLoneStarEngineer?


NCEES put out a notice to PE exam takers, release after the registration end date for January exam. Since we don't have a January exam or December 13th registration end date, I'm hoping SE is not effected, but I guess we will find out.


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer

Hindianapolis said:


> How do you know that the PE results are not going to be released before that date @TheLoneStarEngineer?


From NCEES's January exam update here: https://ncees.org/january-2021-pe-civil-exam-administration-updates/


----------



## EBAT75

This was my prediction posted on another thread:

All things considered, I don’t think the results would be out before the latter part of the third week this year.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It would be interesting to see the SE results come out first for once.   It is not likely that any of us are gong to attempt to take the Civil PE.


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer

In a chat with one of their reps this morning, they did mention that SE results are also affected per their January exam update meaning the results will come after the Dec 14 deadline. However, this could be wrong as the support reps do not always have up-to-date information about the results (Or they chose not to say?). It would be great if we get results this week but I am not keeping my hopes up.


----------



## E720

I plan on not even checking NCEES (its much more entertaining around this time to monitor this forum rather than NCEES). So just promise me everyone will freak out when the results come out. THEN I will go and check.


----------



## leggo PE

E720 said:


> I plan on not even checking NCEES (its much more entertaining around this time to monitor this forum rather than NCEES). So just promise me everyone will freak out when the results come out. THEN I will go and check.


You should spam! It's fun!

https://engineerboards.com/topic/36112-october-2020-15k-spam-thread/


----------



## YOMO

Results from the October exam will not be released prior to the close of registration for the January exam which is DEC. 14

https://ncees.org/news/


----------



## Structural Engr

Haven't logged into my EB account since 2017 when I passed my Civil. Now awaiting results for Structural.. the anxiety is getting to me! There was tremendous pressure put on me from work to pass on my first try - to top it all off, I got to sit right next to my boss during both days of the exam!


----------



## Sheik

Structural Engr said:


> Haven't logged into my EB account since 2017 when I passed my Civil. Now awaiting results for Structural.. the anxiety is getting to me! There was tremendous pressure put on me from work to pass on my first try - to top it all off, I got to sit right next to my boss during both days of the exam!


Lol! Remember how much pressure you put on your boss! Good luck for both of you!


----------



## JP87

Sheik said:


> Lol! Remember how much pressure you put on your boss! Good luck for both of you!


Lol, so true


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer

Structural Engr said:


> Haven't logged into my EB account since 2017 when I passed my Civil. Now awaiting results for Structural.. the anxiety is getting to me! There was tremendous pressure put on me from work to pass on my first try - to top it all off, I got to sit right next to my boss during both days of the exam!


Stressful and funny at the same time. Should have told your boss after, that the exam was super easy and you breezed through, just to see his reaction . Now, in the scenario where you pass and your boss doesn't, it would be interesting to see how it plays at your workplace! :rotflmao:


----------



## Br_Engr

Just wanted to wish everyone good luck this week!!


----------



## rmzmsmith

The pain of 2020 PE exam is almost over.  For those of us who signed up and studied for April, it's been a long year....good luck all.


----------



## Sheik

Br_Engr said:


> Just wanted to wish everyone good luck this week!!


Thanks and wish you the same! Big week for all of us.


----------



## aman

Good Luck everyone....


----------



## Hindianapolis




----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer

Whattttttt? I hope "soon" is today. I am super nervous now.


----------



## SoVA Eng

TheLoneStarEngineer said:


> Whattttttt? I hope "soon" is today. I am super nervous now.


You already passed. Why are you nervous? 

lmao


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer

SoVA Eng said:


> You already passed. Why are you nervous?


Sheeeesh....This is my "Serious posts" thread...


----------



## EBAT75

Soon cannot be today because they said it would not be before the Civil PE closed today.


----------



## Br_Engr

EnergizerBunnyAt75 said:


> Soon cannot be today because they said it would not be before the Civil PE closed today.


Closed at 3 PM EST.


----------



## Sheik

Hindianapolis said:


> View attachment 19972


Bro - I am not sure what does "soon" means for NCEES?


----------



## Hindianapolis

im not sure either.....might be this week. You're welcomed if you would like to try to harass the bot for a better answer


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer

I have high hopes for tomorrow but subconsciously I feel like it would be until Thursday before we actually see the results.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I was going to complain about that, but changed my mind.  I was thinking about taking Friday off.


----------



## EBAT75

In an earlier post 2 weeks ago, I predicted the SE results will only be released latter part of the third week of this month. May be next time around we can post a dart board for members to try their darts on it and vent their anxiety level!


----------



## rmzmsmith

crazy thing is a friend of mine took the electrical cbt exam 12/7 (or 11/30?) and got his results 12/9.  Here i am waiting...


----------



## EBAT75

rmzmsmith said:


> crazy thing is a friend of mine took the electrical cbt exam 12/7 (or 11/30?) and got his results 12/9.  Here i am waiting...


Yeah, crazy, but look at it this way. Apparently it used to be 4 months. Now even with COVID they will do it in 7 weeks. I don’t see a CBT SE happening even though they are shooting for it in 2025.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I can see it now. CBT, but with a written part that has to be done on whiteboard. Or tablet.

FML


----------



## rmzmsmith

EnergizerBunnyAt75 said:


> Yeah, crazy, but look at it this way. Apparently it used to be 4 months. Now even with COVID they will do it in 7 weeks. I don’t see a CBT SE happening even though they are shooting for it in 2025.


I agree. I really cant see an equal civil structural PE exam in cbt, much less an SE exam.


----------



## EBAT75

vhab49_PE said:


> I can see it now. CBT, but with a written part that has to be done on whiteboard. Or tablet.
> 
> FML


Hope I will be done before that. Whiteboard or tablet, unless AI is programmed to grade the handwritten essays, if humans were to grade it still, how would it benefit?

I know a fellow who not just threateed to quit if a computer is placed on his desk but followed up on it the day it was. I know what readers are thinking. No, it wasn’t me only because I couldn’t afford to.


----------



## leggo PE

I shudder at the day the S.E. exam becomes a CBT exam, and I haven't even taken the exams yet (hoping and aiming for April 2021). Would that mean we only get a reference manual for the S.E. exam, too? How the HECK would that work, with so many codes already involved?

I hope you all get your results soon! It can't be long now. Though, typically, it's been a week or two after P.E. results are released, correct? I wonder how that is affected by the January P.E. exam... Gosh, this is complicated.


----------



## Br_Engr

leggo PE said:


> I shudder at the day the S.E. exam becomes a CBT exam, and I haven't even taken the exams yet (hoping and aiming for April 2021). Would that mean we only get a reference manual for the S.E. exam, too? How the HECK would that work, with so many codes already involved?
> 
> I hope you all get your results soon! It can't be long now. Though, typically, it's been a week or two after P.E. results are released, correct? I wonder how that is affected by the January P.E. exam... Gosh, this is complicated.


Why one depends upon the other is lost on me.  Two different exams, two different methods, two different goals.

Unless of course I am missing something.  It is not as if you run and take the PE if you do not pass the SE.


----------



## EBAT75

Br_Engr said:


> Why one depends upon the other is lost on me.  Two different exams, two different methods, two different goals.
> 
> Unless of course I am missing something.  It is not as if you run and take the PE if you do not pass the SE.


I think it has to do with State Boards. Some Boards will only let you take SE after the PE license is given by them. Takes time for Boards to ratify licenses even after one passes the PE or SE exam. Some Boards do it fast administratively, others only at scheduled Board Meetings. Scheduling exam application deadlines, releasing results have linkages, why this I think.


----------



## leggo PE

Br_Engr said:


> Why one depends upon the other is lost on me.  Two different exams, two different methods, two different goals.
> 
> Unless of course I am missing something.  It is not as if you run and take the PE if you do not pass the SE.


Historically, I don't think the two were related at all. It had to do with the grading sessions for the S.E. exams, which were usually scheduled for the first week of December, if I remember correctly.

It just seemed like a rule of thumb to expect S.E. results a week or so after P.E. exam results, because lately, P.E. exam results have been released in early December for the October exams. However, the release of the S.E. exam results are not tied to the release of the P.E. exam results in any way that I am aware.


----------



## thedaywa1ker

PE exam results have started rolling out this morning.

Hopefully we get ours this week...I know our results are more related to the scoring workshop date than the PE results dates. Anybody know how much time is typically between the two in years past? My memory tells me a full week at least but i dont remember specifically


----------



## Donatello

It’s happening! I’m hopeful that we’ll get ours by the end of this week.


----------



## thedaywa1ker

The guy managing the results map in the PE threads says that when your results dashboard changes from just saying ‘october 2020’ to ‘october 23rd’, that means the results have been released to states, theyre just waiting on the go ahead from states to release.

It has switched for me...the optimistic side of me hopes that means our results are in, but the cynical side thinks that it automatically updates all examinees dashboard when pe results are released, and we still have some waiting to do.


----------



## Br_Engr

I'm getting an ulcer...


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer

They typically release results the following week after the grading workshop or the week after. We are in the "week after". I have high hopes they release this afternoon.


----------



## EngPE27

Can anyone confirm in the states that the PE results were released if the SE were release as well?


----------



## thedaywa1ker

EngPE27 said:


> Can anyone confirm in the states that the PE results were released if the SE were release as well?


Great question...anybody from MI, AZ, IA?


----------



## Br_Engr

Where is Kornacki when you need him?


----------



## thedaywa1ker

Kim says SE results have not been released to states. Kim doesnt seem trustworthy in my opinion. Im still optimistic.


----------



## Hindianapolis

screen shot a colleague sent me 2 minutes ago. This is Michigan.


----------



## E720

Yeah for what it's worth I never trust the chat on NCEES because 2 years ago I asked if the PE results were coming out that day. The chat said no. And then the results came out 15 minutes later.....


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer

thedaywa1ker said:


> Kim says SE results have not been released to states. Kim doesnt seem trustworthy in my opinion. Im still optimistic.
> 
> View attachment 20005


I received the same message from Kim earlier today. She usually says 10-12 weeks. The fact that she is not saying that makes me think results will be released today once they release most of the PE results. But it's all speculation.


----------



## aman

SE exam results will be posted soon After... as per Dallas from NCEES


----------



## thedaywa1ker

Dallas from the top rope!! Good work aman


----------



## Hindianapolis

Dallas gave me the 8-10 weeks standard answer this morning. He might be on to something.....you cant trust AI these days...


----------



## Br_Engr

Hindianapolis said:


> Dallas gave me the 8-10 weeks standard answer this morning. He might be on to something.....you cant trust AI these days...


I think the algorithm has learned how to mess with humans.

Soon...

8-10 weeks...

Soon...

8-10 weeks...

&lt;Insert machine laughter here&gt;


----------



## E720




----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer

You are the man @E720. Great job!!!


----------



## E720




----------



## E720

I have so much work to do, and now I am going to be F5'ing all day.


----------



## Donatello

Oh snappppp! Refresh button here we go!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer

Anyone from Arizona on this thread? They were the first to give the green light for PE results.


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer

Received the same message from Nancy.


----------



## thedaywa1ker

Awesome...i need to find a phone charger to keep refreshing since im not in the office today...


----------



## AndieWoooooooo

Yep, both PE and SE have been released!


----------



## mdw

I'm assuming the states are still releasing the PE results first though? Nobody has gotten SE results in the states where PE results have been released right?


----------



## nhatchuong9999

Passed the PE, 

Now waiting for my SE vertical


----------



## Engineerbabu

nhatchuong9999 said:


> Passed the PE,
> 
> Now waiting for my SE vertical


Did you get PE results today? What state is yours?


----------



## bridge400

His profile says Atlanta so I'm assuming Georgia


----------



## aman

nhatchuong9999 said:


> Passed the PE,
> 
> Now waiting for my SE vertical


it seems board is providing permission to release PE results first and holding onto SE results to be released later (may be afternoon or may be tomorrow)

....


----------



## NYBuzz12

46/80 Failed again, but did better than last year. I'll try again in April


----------



## thedaywa1ker

mdw said:


> I'm assuming the states are still releasing the PE results first though? Nobody has gotten SE results in the states where PE results have been released right?


Just got a reply in the main PE results thread from a guy in Utah - his coworkers got their PE results, his SE results are still pending.

So it sounds like aman is right, theyre waiting for pe results to finish rolling out


----------



## Hindianapolis

NYBuzz12 said:


> 46/80 Failed again, but did better than last year. I'll try again in April


Sorry to hear this.

Dont give up, keep pushing at it....you're close


----------



## Br_Engr

NYBuzz12 said:


> 46/80 Failed again, but did better than last year. I'll try again in April


What state?


----------



## NYBuzz12

Br_Engr said:


> What
> 
> 
> 
> Br_Engr said:
> 
> 
> 
> What state?
Click to expand...

Michigan


----------



## UT_PE

NYBuzz12 said:


> 46/80 Failed again, but did better than last year. I'll try again in April


This is for PE Civil Structural Depth right? Not the "Structural" exam?


----------



## UT_PE

thedaywa1ker said:


> Just got a reply in the main PE results thread from a guy in Utah - his coworkers got their PE results, his SE results are still pending.
> 
> So it sounds like aman is right, theyre waiting for pe results to finish rolling out


That was me. My SE results are still pending but my coworker got his PE results over an hour ago.


----------



## NYBuzz12

UT_PE said:


> This is for PE Civil Structural Depth right? Not the "Structural" exam?


Yes, Pe Civil structural


----------



## MrStructuralEngineer

thedaywa1ker said:


> Just got a reply in the main PE results thread from a guy in Utah - his coworkers got their PE results, his SE results are still pending.
> 
> So it sounds like aman is right, theyre waiting for pe results to finish rolling out


Haha, I'm reading everyone talking about whether states that release PE had gotten SE results and like a dummy I didn't even realize I was was one of them. We got PE results, but I'm waiting for SE still, no results yet.


----------



## UT_PE

MrStructuralEngineer said:


> Haha, I'm reading everyone talking about whether states that release PE had gotten SE results and like a dummy I didn't even realize I was was one of them. We got PE results, but I'm waiting for SE still, no results yet.


Hahaha chalk it up to your brain still being fried from the exam?  

Small world. We are two of the twenty or so people that were there for the SE.


----------



## Sheik

NYBuzz12 said:


> 46/80 Failed again, but did better than last year. I'll try again in April


I am sorry to hear this But I am sure you will do well next time. Cheer up! All the very best.


----------



## Sam Seaborn

I was doing a great job keeping myself distracted from exam results until my wife (ChemE) found this thread yesterday afternoon and told me results would be coming in soon...there goes my hope for any productivity today.

Good luck to everyone! Congratulations if you pass and, if not, you will come out of this stronger in the long run.


----------



## UT_PE

Bad news...

Hopefully Kim is wrong, but we may be waiting a while. Doesn't this contradict what others said?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

UT_PE said:


> Hahaha chalk it up to your brain still being fried from the exam?
> 
> Small world. We are two of the twenty or so people that were there for the SE.


There were 2 in my state.


----------



## E720

UT_PE said:


> Hahaha chalk it up to your brain still being fried from the exam?
> 
> Small world. We are two of the twenty or so people that were there for the SE.


+1 more in UT.


----------



## UT_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> There were 2 in my state.


Does your state have any title or practice restrictions? I.e. do they restrict the title "Structural Engineer" or the practice of designing certain structures?


----------



## NYBuzz12

Sheik said:


> I am sorry to hear this But I am sure you will do well next time. Cheer up! All the very best.


Thanks


----------



## thedaywa1ker

Sam Seaborn said:


> I was doing a great job keeping myself distracted from exam results until my wife (ChemE) found this thread yesterday afternoon and told me results would be coming in soon...there goes my hope for any productivity today.
> 
> Good luck to everyone! Congratulations if you pass and, if not, you will come out of this stronger in the long run.


If you want a distracting rabbit hole to go down, find the 2019 results threads. They were very active and entertaining


----------



## thedaywa1ker

SC PE results are out, nothing for SE. All 4 of us that took it are still f5ing


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

UT_PE said:


> Does your state have any title or practice restrictions? I.e. do they restrict the title "Structural Engineer" or the practice of designing certain structures?


No. But I work in a state that does.  The Iowa location is closer and easier to get to, and not in Illinois.


----------



## aman

NYBuzz12 said:


> 46/80 Failed again, but did better than last year. I'll try again in April


Sorry to hear about the news....You will nail it next time.... Cheers....


----------



## Sam Seaborn

thedaywa1ker said:


> If you want a distracting rabbit hole to go down, find the 2019 results threads. They were very active and entertaining


https://engineerboards.com/topic/34507-se-exam-oct-2019-result/page/3/

You weren't kidding, I was entertained up to page 3 and now I actually need to get some work done.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DON'T FREAK OUT&lt; THIS IS FROM 2019

Saving this here for later.


----------



## UT_PE

How long does it typically take after results are released before they update the pass rates? Anyone know?


----------



## Pur_SE_

UT_PE said:


> How long does it typically take after results are released before they update the pass rates? Anyone know?


From previous administrations I think it was a couple of days after. I definitely remember having my results in hand before they were updated.


----------



## Hindianapolis

Who sat for the SE in Detroit?

Lets try to kill some time.


----------



## AndieWoooooooo

I passed both SE exams my first try! Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Br_Engr

AndieWoooooooo said:


> I passed both SE exams my first try! Good luck to all of you!
> 
> View attachment 20060


CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## thedaywa1ker

vhab49_PE said:


> DON'T FREAK OUT&lt; THIS IS FROM 2019
> 
> Saving this here for later.
> 
> View attachment 20056


That retake passrate for vertical buildings chaps my ass.
 

Granted I did not study at all my first go, and studied for both april and october administrations this year, so i was much more prepared, but it is still not encouraging to see.


----------



## thedaywa1ker

AndieWoooooooo said:


> I passed both SE exams my first try! Good luck to all of you!
> 
> View attachment 20060


Awesome! Congrats brother!!! 
 

So AZ is out, they were also first out for PE. Hopefully more follow quickly


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'm gonna vomit.


----------



## Sheik

AndieWoooooooo said:


> I passed both SE exams my first try! Good luck to all of you!
> 
> View attachment 20060


Awesome! Excellent achievement! Very happy for you!


----------



## Sheik

vhab49_PE said:


> I'm gonna vomit.


Lol


----------



## TowersNBridges

vhab49_PE said:


> I'm gonna vomit.


I'm with ya lol


----------



## E720

This waiting for each individual state to do their thing is bringing back election night anxiety.

EDIT: Arizona clearly learned their lesson.


----------



## Hindianapolis

E720 said:


> This waiting for each individual state to do their thing is bringing back election night anxiety.
> 
> EDIT: Arizona clearly learned their lesson.


lol


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SE out, did not pass.  SHOCKING


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer

AndieWoooooooo said:


> I passed both SE exams my first try! Good luck to all of you!
> 
> View attachment 20060


Congratulations!!!


----------



## SoCalPE

Sucks to be out of CA. The last 2 states to release results are CA and IL.


----------



## Hindianapolis

vhab49_PE said:


> SE out, did not pass.  SHOCKING


Sorry to hear. 

Keep at it.....you're closer than you think!


----------



## SoCalPE

vhab49_PE said:


> SE out, did not pass.  SHOCKING


Sorry to hear that. Good luck for the next try, you'll get there. What state are you in?


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer

vhab49_PE said:


> SE out, did not pass.  SHOCKING


You from Arizona too?


----------



## Sheik

vhab49_PE said:


> SE out, did not pass.  SHOCKING


Very sorry to know that! I am sure you will do well next time. All the best


----------



## Br_Engr

vhab49_PE said:


> SE out, did not pass.  SHOCKING


What state?


----------



## thedaywa1ker

Br_Engr said:


> What state?


I peeked in her comment history - Iowa


----------



## melsawy

Good luck everyone. Did exam in NY. As far as I know PE is not out so SE maybe not today?


----------



## thedaywa1ker

melsawy said:


> Good luck everyone. Did exam in NY. As far as I know PE is not out so SE maybe not today?


So far the SE results have followed about 5-6 hours after PE. Only 2 states are out as far as we know. Today, tomorrow, who knows. 
 

I got my email last time at about 5:15pm, so we’ve probably got until eastern close of business today


----------



## alpine_engineer

Passed vertical -- KY

Thought I failed so happily surprised.


----------



## ce-ei

Louisiana is out.  I passed the lateral on the third try.  Much thanks to AEI's lateral course.


----------



## organix

SoCalPE said:


> Sucks to be out of CA. The last 2 states to release results are CA and IL.


Yea, it hurts my soul that IL is pretty much last to everything...


----------



## Hindianapolis

MI out.

Failed both.


----------



## melsawy

thedaywa1ker said:


> So far the SE results have followed about 5-6 hours after PE. Only 2 states are out as far as we know. Today, tomorrow, who knows.
> 
> 
> I got my email last time at about 5:15pm, so we’ve probably got until eastern close of business today


Yeah but PE results in NY arent out right?


----------



## Donatello

ce-ei said:


> Louisiana is out.  I passed the lateral on the third try.  Much thanks to AEI's lateral course.


AEI for the win! Hoping AEI worked for me too.


----------



## Br_Engr

So.  Potentially silly question, but hey, they are my specialty.

If you are not pounding on the F5 button, how are you notified? Email from state? NCEES? Testing service?

I sat for the SE in Illinois.


----------



## Sheik

alpine_engineer said:


> Passed vertical -- KY
> 
> Thought I failed so happily surprised.


Congrats! Happy for you!


----------



## Sheik

ce-ei said:


> Louisiana is out.  I passed the lateral on the third try.  Much thanks to AEI's lateral course.


Congrats! Happy for you!


----------



## thedaywa1ker

AZ, KY, IA, MI, LA...loving the progress NCEES, keep em comin


----------



## Sheik

Hindianapolis said:


> MI out.
> 
> Failed both.


I am very upset to know this! Very sorry Bro!


----------



## Br_Engr




----------



## Br_Engr

organix said:


> Yea, it hurts my soul that IL is pretty much last to everything...


Hang in there.  Won't be long...


----------



## Br_Engr

Hindianapolis said:


> MI out.
> 
> Failed both.


Sorry to hear this.


----------



## UT_PE

Ah crap I had resigned myself. Figured they weren't going to come out today and started getting some work done. Then went to close this tab as I was leaving for lunch and saw these posts... looks like I'll get nothing done this afternoon either.


----------



## aman

vhab49_PE said:


> SE out, did not pass.  SHOCKING


Dont loose your heart.... I am sure you will nail it next time... cheers


----------



## sol_ring

Br_Engr said:


> So.  Potentially silly question, but hey, they are my specialty.
> 
> If you are not pounding on the F5 button, how are you notified? Email from state? NCEES? Testing service?
> 
> I sat for the SE in Illinois.


I passed the vertical in IL last year and got an email once it was available in my NCEES record, but it was available on CTS before NCEES, so if you're gonna spam F5 like me, do it on CTS.


----------



## aman

Hindianapolis said:


> MI out.
> 
> Failed both.


dont loose your heart man... Cheers...


----------



## leggo PE

SoCalPE said:


> Sucks to be out of CA. The last 2 states to release results are CA and IL.


Did you take the S.E. exams at the ONE location they allowed for exams to be taken in CA? I'm curious what it was like, seeing how they closed all the other normal testing locations in the whole state.


----------



## TowersNBridges

I'm hitting refresh on CTS, NCEES and on this thread..


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

TheLoneStarEngineer said:


> You from Arizona too?


Iowa I just reported 50% of the population for each day


----------



## thedaywa1ker

TowersNBridges said:


> I'm hitting refresh on CTS, NCEES and on this thread..


Im rotating between email, this thread, and ncees.

is cts a state specific thing? I have not heard of it before today


----------



## TowersNBridges

thedaywa1ker said:


> Im rotating between email, this thread, and ncees.
> 
> is cts a state specific thing? I have not heard of it before today


Yeah it's specific to IL


----------



## melsawy

thedaywa1ker said:


> Im rotating between email, this thread, and ncees.
> 
> is cts a state specific thing? I have not heard of it before today


Same, what is CTS lol?


----------



## Duke

TowersNBridges said:


> I'm hitting refresh on CTS, NCEES and on this thread..


I'm having an issue logging into CTS, did you have any issues? Also if you want another page to refresh you can check IDFPR


----------



## Sheik

NC out! Passed vertical last year and lateral this time. I am very thankful to AEI professors Dr. Ibrahim and Dr. Zayati!


----------



## TowersNBridges

Duke said:


> I'm having an issue logging into CTS, did you have any issues? Also if you want another page to refresh you can check IDFPR


Hmm I can log in fine.  Haha thanks for the tip


----------



## TowersNBridges

Sheik said:


> View attachment 20072
> NC out! Passed vertical last year and lateral this time. I am very thankful to AEI professors Dr. Ibrahim and Dr. Zayati!


Congrats!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer

Sheik said:


> View attachment 20072
> NC out! Passed vertical last year and lateral this time. I am very thankful to AEI professors Dr. Ibrahim and Dr. Zayati!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## thedaywa1ker

Congrats sheik! 
 

South Carolina, come on down!!


----------



## Sheik

TowersNBridges said:


> Congrats!!


Thank you!


----------



## Sheik

thedaywa1ker said:


> Congrats sheik!
> 
> 
> South Carolina, come on down!!


Thank you!


----------



## Sheik

TheLoneStarEngineer said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Br_Engr

Sheik said:


> View attachment 20072
> NC out! Passed vertical last year and lateral this time. I am very thankful to AEI professors Dr. Ibrahim and Dr. Zayati!


Congrats!!


----------



## Sheik

Br_Engr said:


> Congrats!!


Thank you!


----------



## aman

Sheik said:


> View attachment 20072
> NC out! Passed vertical last year and lateral this time. I am very thankful to AEI professors Dr. Ibrahim and Dr. Zayati!


Congratulations Sheik


----------



## thedaywa1ker

SC out - passed vertical, failed lateral.

thank god. We just had our first baby last week. I could not imagine studying for both with a newborn. 
 

i honestly thought the lateral was easier than i was expecting. Im confident i can knock it out next time.


----------



## melsawy

thedaywa1ker said:


> SC out - passed vertical, failed lateral.
> 
> thank god. We just had our first baby last week. I could not imagine studying for both with a newborn.
> 
> 
> i honestly thought the lateral was easier than i was expecting. Im confident i can knock it out next time.


Sorry about lateral man. I didnt receive my results yet but I did think lateral was ALOT easier. I messed up hard on vertical AM but the rest of the exam was OK. I am expecting to fail vertical but if I fail lateral too I think I will reconsider my profession haha


----------



## aman

thedaywa1ker said:


> SC out - passed vertical, failed lateral.
> 
> thank god. We just had our first baby last week. I could not imagine studying for both with a newborn.
> 
> 
> i honestly thought the lateral was easier than i was expecting. Im confident i can knock it out next time.


Congratulation for the new addition to family... congrats for SE vertical.... Cheers ... you know you can knock lateral...


----------



## MrStructuralEngineer

I just got the NCEES e-mail. I'm in Utah....but I can't look right now....would ruin my focus for the rest of the day. haha


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer

thedaywa1ker said:


> SC out - passed vertical, failed lateral.
> 
> thank god. We just had our first baby last week. I could not imagine studying for both with a newborn.
> 
> 
> i honestly thought the lateral was easier than i was expecting. Im confident i can knock it out next time.


Congratulations on passing vertical! Taking both components together is an immensely demanding physical and psychological test in itself.


----------



## Br_Engr

MrStructuralEngineer said:


> I just got the NCEES e-mail. I'm in Utah....but I can't look right now....would ruin my focus for the rest of the day. haha


----------



## aman

MrStructuralEngineer said:


> I just got the NCEES e-mail. I'm in Utah....but I can't look right now....would ruin my focus for the rest of the day. haha


Open it man...without opening you are loosing the focus anyway.... keeping fingers crossed


----------



## Br_Engr

thedaywa1ker said:


> SC out - passed vertical, failed lateral.
> 
> thank god. We just had our first baby last week. I could not imagine studying for both with a newborn.
> 
> 
> i honestly thought the lateral was easier than i was expecting. Im confident i can knock it out next time.


Congratulations on the new addition!! (Most important) followed by the vertical pass.


----------



## UT_PE

Utah is out. Passed both! Huge relief. Good luck everyone!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer

UT_PE said:


> Utah is out. Passed both! Huge relief. Good luck everyone!
> 
> View attachment 20080


Congratulations!!! 

Come on Texas! We can do better!!!


----------



## nhatchuong9999

Passed the SE vertical.


----------



## thedaywa1ker

Failed lateral with 22/40 and A/A/IR/A

I feel okay about it. Ass is chapped to know i was like 4 or 5 multiple questions away. But im very happy with my afternoon results


----------



## AndieWoooooooo

thedaywa1ker said:


> SC out - passed vertical, failed lateral.
> 
> thank god. We just had our first baby last week. I could not imagine studying for both with a newborn.
> 
> 
> i honestly thought the lateral was easier than i was expecting. Im confident i can knock it out next time.


for sure you will! I will pass my good luck to your next time.


----------



## aman

thedaywa1ker said:


> Failed lateral with 22/40 and A/A/IR/A
> 
> Got an A on that stupid problem. IR on the question.
> 
> I feel okay about it. Ass is chapped to know i was like 4 or 5 multiple questions away. But im very happy with my afternoon results


Sorry to hear man... but good thing you are already looking at the positives..... Cheers.... You are in the end zone.... One final drive


----------



## Br_Engr

UT_PE said:


> Utah is out. Passed both! Huge relief. Good luck everyone!
> 
> View attachment 20080


Great news!!


----------



## melsawy

NY JUST CAME IN!! PASSED FIRST TRY BOTH!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer

melsawy said:


> NY JUST CAME IN!! PASSED FIRST TRY BOTH!!!
> 
> View attachment 20084
> 
> 
> View attachment 20083


Congratulations!!!


----------



## melsawy

TheLoneStarEngineer said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thank you. I am speechless. I really thought I was 100% failing vertical. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Donatello

Passed vertical on my third try!! Finally done!


----------



## aman

Failed Lateral ..... 3 AAA and UA New York ..... Back to books


----------



## E720

Passed Vertical, Failed Lateral (21/40, A/A/A/IR).

I knew I was going to fail Lateral but that is not the result I was expecting. I got Acceptable on the problem where I literally wrote "Ran Out of Time" for 2 of the parts. What the heck????


----------



## Br_Engr

aman said:


> Failed Lateral ..... 3 AAA and UA New York ..... Back to books


Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Pur_SE_

Donatello said:


> Passed vertical on my third try!! Finally done!


Congrats! IN out! Passed vertical! Previous pass on Lateral!

I feel ya! This was my fourth time sitting for the vertical exam! Persistence is key! (Lots of exclamation points due to being extra happy I'm finally done!)


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer

E720 said:


> Passed Vertical, Failed Lateral (21/40, A/A/A/IR).
> 
> I knew I was going to fail Lateral but that is not the result I was expecting. I got Acceptable on the problem where I literally wrote "Ran Out of Time" for 2 of the parts. What the heck????


Congratulations on passing Vertical! Very interesting to hear your experience with the Lateral afternoon portion.


----------



## thedaywa1ker

melsawy said:


> NY JUST CAME IN!! PASSED FIRST TRY BOTH!!!
> 
> View attachment 20084
> 
> 
> View attachment 20083


Congrats friend! Nicely done!


----------



## organix

Anyone else here waiting on IL?


----------



## TowersNBridges

organix said:


> Anyone else here waiting on IL?


yup


----------



## Engineerry

organix said:


> Anyone else here waiting on IL?


Yes... checking email/ncees/cts/idfpr with no luck


----------



## GAengineer3

Failed lateral AGAIN with 30/40. A, A, IR, U. Is this score even close to passing?


----------



## Engineerbabu

GAengineer3 said:


> Failed lateral AGAIN with 30/40. A, A, IR, U. Is this score even close to passing?


I personally think you would have passed if the Wood problem was IR or A. But not sure, I myself am waiting for the result. You did great btw and you can do it next time. Btw what state was yours?


----------



## thedaywa1ker

GAengineer3 said:


> Failed lateral AGAIN with 30/40. A, A, IR, U. Is this score even close to passing?


From what i understand, a single U in the afternoon will fail you.

you need 27ish AM and 2 As with no U in PM


----------



## organix

thedaywa1ker said:


> Failed lateral with 22/40 and A/A/IR/A
> 
> Got an A on that stupid concrete problem. IR on the spectral response question.
> 
> I feel okay about it. Ass is chapped to know i was like 4 or 5 multiple questions away. But im very happy with my afternoon results
> 
> edit: response spectrum analysis, not spectral response...terminology will be my first topic of study


I have the same thing going into April... I don't think I can do both days again so hopefully I knock out at least one of em.  Sorry you didn't pass both, but man your score is close.


----------



## Engineerbabu

TX SE result out.. Passed lateral first attempt


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer

Texas released. Failed vertical. 28/40 w/ A, A, IR U. And I always thought the concrete problem would be the decider. 

Looks like I'll be coming back in April....


----------



## phillstill

Hell Yeah!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reverse Polish

phillstill said:


> Hell Yeah!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 20095


----------



## Donatello

melsawy said:


> NY JUST CAME IN!! PASSED FIRST TRY BOTH!!!
> 
> View attachment 20084
> 
> 
> View attachment 20083


I was in site 1 in nyc too! Just passed on my third try. Congrats!


----------



## Sam Seaborn

Colorado results are in. Don't forget to thank everyone who put up with your nonsense and general unpleasantness for the entire time you were studying - regardless of your results.


----------



## Br_Engr

Sam Seaborn said:


> View attachment 20098
> 
> 
> Colorado results are in. Don't forget to thank everyone who put up with your nonsense and general unpleasantness for the entire time you were studying - regardless of your results.


Congrats!!!!


----------



## egamer1259

Passed Vertical first try 10/2019.

Failed Lateral   first try this year

Morning: 29/40 Afternoon: IR/A/IR/IR. 

I feel like I got so close tho...


----------



## Mydude

Failed NY Building Lateral.  20 in AM and IR, A, A, IR in the PM. 

Last time I had 27 in AM and failed the PM. Now it looks like I was ok in PM but not the AM. 

Don't think I'll try again but I've said that before!


----------



## Donatello

Mydude said:


> Failed NY Building Lateral.  20 in AM and IR, A, A, IR in the PM.
> 
> Last time I had 27 in AM and failed the PM. Now it looks like I was ok in PM but not the AM.
> 
> Don't think I'll try again but I've said that before!


Third time was the charm for me. You’re close! Don’t give up!


----------



## MrStructuralEngineer

Well I finally gave in.

On the vertical I got 26/40 and A/A/IR/U

Sad part is I blocked the test so far out of my mind that I cant even remember what the wood problem was. I don't remember struggling with the wood problem either. Oh well. At least I got one of them out of the way. Can't wait to be done studying for this test.


----------



## Redpepper

Woooo, finally passed lateral!!! This was not my first attempt; I passed vertical a few years ago - so I am officially done.
 

I took the AEI course and began studying in January with the intent of taking the exam in April. Since the April exams were cancelled, I think having a few extra months to study really helped. I definitely recommend taking the AEI course. Their binder covers so much material and the professors are very invested in helping you learn. 
 

Good luck to everyone still trying! You will  eventually get there - keep at it!


----------



## UT_PE

MrStructuralEngineer said:


> View attachment 20107
> 
> 
> Well I finally gave in.
> 
> On the vertical I got 26/40 and A/A/IR/U
> 
> Sad part is I blocked the test so far out of my mind that I cant even remember what the wood problem was. I don't remember struggling with the wood problem either. Oh well. At least I got one of them out of the way. Can't wait to be done studying for this test.


At least you passed the lateral! I told myself if I only passed one I hoped it would be that one. Think of how much easier it will be to study for just the vertical instead of both. You'll crush it next time!


----------



## Structural Engr

TheLoneStarEngineer said:


> Stressful and funny at the same time. Should have told your boss after, that the exam was super easy and you breezed through, just to see his reaction . Now, in the scenario where you pass and your boss doesn't, it would be interesting to see how it plays at your workplace! :rotflmao:


Well, I passed! The ball is in his court now... maybe I'll follow-up with the final verdict to complete the story.


----------



## leggo PE

Congrats to all who learned they passed today!! I hope to join you in April.

And to those who didn't pass, please don't give up! Don't let either or both of these exams beat you. If you decide to go for it again in April, I'll be there (socially distanced) with you!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sheik said:


> View attachment 20072
> NC out! Passed vertical last year and lateral this time. I am very thankful to AEI professors Dr. Ibrahim and Dr. Zayati!


Awesome!


----------



## pizicai

I passed both SE exams FINALLY! Fairly tough, and I appreciate the efforts I put.

I didn't expect the results could be released so early.... that I thought it's just survey from NCEES... really a huge surprise and highlights my day...Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Reverse Polish

Congratulations to all those who passed, especially you crazy bastards who passed both parts in the same weekend...in the middle of a pandemic!

For those who haven't passed both parts of the exam yet, keep at it!  We need determined, hard-working, qualified people like you in this profession.  You'll be so dang proud of yourself once you get over that hill.


----------



## headphoneguru

I also feel very fortunate to have passed both exams this cycle. 

I work in a fairly large office and have access to most courses out there from years past. Second go around, I ended up purchasing the AEI course. By and large I think AEI's course was the only one that was rigorous enough to prepare me for the exam. Major props to them.


----------



## Struct.Eng.

I failed both of them

I wonder if those of you who passed it are able to share what course did you take?

I did PPI and it doesn't seem adequate to pass it the exam


----------



## Redpepper

Struct.Eng. said:


> I failed both of them
> 
> I wonder if those of you who passed it are able to share what course did you take?
> 
> I did PPI and it doesn't seem adequate to pass it the exam


I've taken both the PPI and AEI lateral classes. Disclaimer: I took the PPI course back in 2016 (so it’s probably changed quite a bit since then), but at the time I definitely felt like it wasn’t enough to get me to a spot where I could pass the exam. I know someone who took the PPI class last year, and they felt the same way.

I took a few years off before attempting the lateral exam again, and decided to go with the AEI course this time. It’s a lot of class time, but the lectures are really in depth and cover everything from the basics to the nitty gritty. I used their binder more than I used any other reference during the exam, it’s that thorough. They give you tons of multiple choice questions, mock morning style question quizzes, and in depth afternoon problems to solve; then you end the course with a practice exam. I liked that I could still use the PPI materials for extra practice on your own time, since you really just want to solve as many practice problems as possible. 

It definitely gets easier when you just have one exam to study for - you might want to consider tackling one section at a time. And if you get in a rut like I felt I was in, take some time off to get more work experience and then tackle the exam with fresh eyes. This was my fourth time taking the lateral exam, so keep trying!


----------



## Smart Sam

Fortunately PASSED. Construction Depth. California. I don't know how happy I am. I am on the clouds. Time to rest &amp; relax.


----------



## psustruct

I was very disappointed in the PPI course this year.  With all the slide errors and publication issues, I feel it was worse than when I took the course in 2016, which also had slide errors.  DO NOT RECOMMEND PPI REVIEW COURSE.

I did not pass the lateral this go around.  I will self-study or enroll in the AEI course.


----------



## ChiefIlliniwek

I'm hoping Illinois comes in today. I've already passed vertical, just need my lateral results.


----------



## Sam Seaborn

ChiefIlliniwek said:


> I'm hoping Illinois comes in today. I've already passed vertical, just need my lateral results.


Good luck! Sorry your state can't seem to get it together. Although if I'm interpreting your handle correctly, I'm sure you got a great structural education.


----------



## ChiefIlliniwek

Sam Seaborn said:


> Good luck! Sorry your state can't seem to get it together. Although if I'm interpreting your handle correctly, I'm sure you got a great structural education.


LOL, I don't claim Illinois as my home state anymore, but unfortunately Missouri doesn't offer the SE exam, so I have to deal with them. And you're right - UIUC '03. I actually focused in construction management and hated it so now I do structural work. I've got my PE, my California PE, and half way to the SE. I can't wait to finally be done with these tests. 

Excellent choice on your handle - by far my favorite West Wing character.


----------



## Engineerbabu

Not sure why the results are not out on all states but NCEES seems to have updated their pass rates for October 2020 exam. Good luck everyone!


----------



## mdw

Engineerbabu said:


> Not sure why the results are not out on all states but NCEES seems to have updated their pass rates for October 2020 exam. Good luck everyone!
> View attachment 20144


Doesn't look like there was any COVID curve. Looks like the standard soul-crushing pass rates once again.


----------



## TowersNBridges

Sounds like the IL PE results are out.  Meaning SE is soon... hopefully...


----------



## Br_Engr

TowersNBridges said:


> Sounds like the IL PE results are out.  Meaning SE is soon... hopefully...


----------



## TowersNBridges

IL is OUT!


----------



## Br_Engr

TowersNBridges said:


> Sounds like the IL PE results are out.  Meaning SE is soon... hopefully...


Just got the email notification from NCEES.


----------



## ChiefIlliniwek

YESSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TowersNBridges

ChiefIlliniwek said:


> View attachment 20157
> 
> 
> YESSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


High Five! Congrats!


----------



## Br_Engr

ChiefIlliniwek said:


> View attachment 20157
> 
> 
> YESSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats!!!


----------



## sol_ring

Oh man this feels good.


----------



## thedaywa1ker

Engineerbabu said:


> Not sure why the results are not out on all states but NCEES seems to have updated their pass rates for October 2020 exam. Good luck everyone!
> View attachment 20144


Thanks for posting this.

I expected the # of testtakers to be higher with the cancelled April exam.  Only 67 more people took lateral this time than october 2019, and 75 more people took vertical. About a 15% increase. 

Edit: and those are just the buildings #'s, not sure how bridge #'s compare


----------



## ChiefIlliniwek

TowersNBridges said:


> High Five! Congrats!


Same to you!


----------



## ChiefIlliniwek

sol_ring said:


> View attachment 20161
> 
> 
> Oh man this feels good.


Congrats!


----------



## sol_ring

ChiefIlliniwek said:


> Congrats!


Thanks! Also I wanted to add to my OP, AEI is 100% worth every cent.


----------



## Br_Engr

So question to those who have a better understanding of the scoring than I.

21/40 in the AM (figured as such.  I have no experience with building and wood seismic)

PM was A/IR/IR.

Would a 28/40 in the AM been enough to push me over the top?

Thank you.


----------



## psustruct

I believe you can have one IR, any more then that will not pass.  If you have a U, you do not pass.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Mine was 24/40, U,IR,IR,U Vertical, 25/40, U,U,U,U Lateral.

So close in the morning. I think I need a substitute writer for the afternoon.

ALSO GOT BOTH COLD FORM QUESTIONS RIGHT! Woo!


----------



## Br_Engr

psustruct said:


> I believe you can have one IR, any more then that will not pass.  If you have a U, you do not pass.


Is there anyway to get details on where you need to improve on the PM problems?


----------



## ChiefIlliniwek

sol_ring said:


> Thanks! Also I wanted to add to my OP, AEI is 100% worth every cent.


Also agree on AEI. This was my second try at lateral. Keeping up with the course was well over 150 hours of study time alone - which was more than I put in on my own the first try. Spent 250 hours total on this second try.


----------



## Br_Engr

ChiefIlliniwek said:


> Also agree on AEI. This was my second try at lateral. Keeping up with the course was well over 150 hours of study time alone - which was more than I put in on my own the first try. Spent 250 hours total on this second try.


Do they address bridge lateral?


----------



## psustruct

Br_Engr said:


> Do they address bridge lateral?


https://www.aei-california.com/course/se-lateral-forces-windearthquake

Yes they do.  Click on the schedule link to view outline.

I was very disappointed in the PPI course this year.  With all the slide errors and publication issues, I feel it was worse than when I took the course in 2016, which also had slide errors.  DO NOT RECOMMEND PPI REVIEW COURSE.

I did not pass the lateral this go around.  I will self-study or enroll in the AEI course.  I passed the vertical two years ago – I need to get this behind me.


----------



## Structural Engr

Structural Engr said:


> Well, I passed! The ball is in his court now... maybe I'll follow-up with the final verdict to complete the story.
> 
> View attachment 20112


Long-ish post.. Following up on my story as this will probably be my last post for now:

My boss and I took the SE exam together. He is only one year older than me. More of a business guy, where I am much more analytical - always writing spreadsheets etc. He's more of dictionary/thesaurus type of guy. We butt heads on some really trivial things. Anyways, we have discussed with the owners about "stepping into their shoes" in the next 5 years together as they get closer to retirement.

First stop: Take the SE together. Him and I are both 30 and 29, respectively, but boy - we couldn't be any more different in interests, personality, mannerisms, etc. Our trip from SoCal to Vegas to sit for the SE exam was not fun AT ALL. I just get the feeling when it is work related it's cordial but it seems like he just hates everything about me.

ANYWAYS. The test was challenging, especially with a mask on! I finished all questions in the AM &amp; PM on both days. I studied 7 weeks and still had time to socialize and do extra-curriculars. Yeah, I'm insane. I'm also going to school for my Master's and working on massive projects in a very small team. I absolutely DO NOT recommend this approach for anyone. Hands down, the work experience between my previous and current job is what allowed me to perform. The work I do is very involved and requires intimate knowledge with all of the testable structural materials. The test (aside from AASHTO questions) were just like another day at work. If anyone sees this that is looking to take the SE, I would always recommend to ask for the most difficult and involved work that your firm has to offer! If your firm can't provide, then find one who can - that is what I did - and I do not regret it one bit. The decision also resulted in a pay increase of 30% over a single year (I had to prove my worth first, however).

I have not informed my boss that I passed the exam, however, I informed him that results were out for CA yesterday. Came in to work this AM and he told me "I have not checked, stop asking me". Based on our discussion on the drive back after the exam, I am assuming he did not pass and that he would never tell me directly when he finds out if that is indeed the case. I do not want to assume, but that's all I am left with.

We are a firm of 9 (5 engineers, 3 drafters). I am unable to properly celebrate achieving this pinnacle achievement for fear of pissing my boss off. This is eerily similar to what happened when I passed my PE 3 years ago at my last job. When my boss at my previous job found out, he told me said he was kill himself because I passed on my first try. That hit me hard at the time - made me feel really guilty for informing people of my achievement. I'm feeling that way right now too.

I'm trying to not be bummed out about the lack of celebration and not feel guilty about it all.. I guess that's 2020 for ya!

Anyways, I have finals this week. Congratulations to all who passed. Amazing work. To others, keep your chin up and hit it hard for next time!!

Thanks for reading - forgive any typos. Cheers.


----------



## melsawy

psustruct said:


> https://www.aei-california.com/course/se-lateral-forces-windearthquake
> 
> Yes they do.  Click on the schedule link to view outline.
> 
> I was very disappointed in the PPI course this year.  With all the slide errors and publication issues, I feel it was worse than when I took the course in 2016, which also had slide errors.  DO NOT RECOMMEND PPI REVIEW COURSE.
> 
> I did not pass the lateral this go around.  I will self-study or enroll in the AEI course.  I passed the vertical two years ago – I need to get this behind me.


+1 for AEI. Took vertical and lateral class and passed on my first attempt this year. Lateral is very thoroughly covered but vertical not so much (in my opinion). This opinion is for buildings, I am not sure about Bridges.


----------



## psustruct

Structural Engr said:


> Long-ish post.. Following up on my story as this will probably be my last post for now:
> 
> My boss and I took the SE exam together. He is only one year older than me. More of a business guy, where I am much more analytical - always writing spreadsheets etc. He's more of dictionary/thesaurus type of guy. We butt heads on some really trivial things. Anyways, we have discussed with the owners about "stepping into their shoes" in the next 5 years together as they get closer to retirement.
> 
> First stop: Take the SE together. Him and I are both 30 and 29, respectively, but boy - we couldn't be any more different in interests, personality, mannerisms, etc. Our trip from SoCal to Vegas to sit for the SE exam was not fun AT ALL. I just get the feeling when it is work related it's cordial but it seems like he just hates everything about me.
> 
> ...........


That work atmosphere really sucks.  Sorry to hear that.

Happy to hear you nailed it!!


----------



## mdw

View attachment 20171


For those waiting in Washington, they're having system errors


----------



## phillstill

Structural Engr said:


> Long-ish post.. Following up on my story as this will probably be my last post for now:
> 
> My boss and I took the SE exam together. He is only one year older than me. More of a business guy, where I am much more analytical - always writing spreadsheets etc. He's more of dictionary/thesaurus type of guy. We butt heads on some really trivial things. Anyways, we have discussed with the owners about "stepping into their shoes" in the next 5 years together as they get closer to retirement.
> 
> First stop: Take the SE together. Him and I are both 30 and 29, respectively, but boy - we couldn't be any more different in interests, personality, mannerisms, etc. Our trip from SoCal to Vegas to sit for the SE exam was not fun AT ALL. I just get the feeling when it is work related it's cordial but it seems like he just hates everything about me.
> 
> ANYWAYS. The test was challenging, especially with a mask on! I finished all questions in the AM &amp; PM on both days. I studied 7 weeks and still had time to socialize and do extra-curriculars. Yeah, I'm insane. I'm also going to school for my Master's and working on massive projects in a very small team. I absolutely DO NOT recommend this approach for anyone. Hands down, the work experience between my previous and current job is what allowed me to perform. The work I do is very involved and requires intimate knowledge with all of the testable structural materials. The test (aside from AASHTO questions) were just like another day at work. If anyone sees this that is looking to take the SE, I would always recommend to ask for the most difficult and involved work that your firm has to offer! If your firm can't provide, then find one who can - that is what I did - and I do not regret it one bit. The decision also resulted in a pay increase of 30% over a single year (I had to prove my worth first, however).
> 
> I have not informed my boss that I passed the exam, however, I informed him that results were out for CA yesterday. Came in to work this AM and he told me "I have not checked, stop asking me". Based on our discussion on the drive back after the exam, I am assuming he did not pass and that he would never tell me directly when he finds out if that is indeed the case. I do not want to assume, but that's all I am left with.
> 
> We are a firm of 9 (5 engineers, 3 drafters). I am unable to properly celebrate achieving this pinnacle achievement for fear of pissing my boss off. This is eerily similar to what happened when I passed my PE 3 years ago at my last job. When my boss at my previous job found out, he told me said he was kill himself because I passed on my first try. That hit me hard at the time - made me feel really guilty for informing people of my achievement. I'm feeling that way right now too.
> 
> I'm trying to not be bummed out about the lack of celebration and not feel guilty about it all.. I guess that's 2020 for ya!
> 
> Anyways, I have finals this week. Congratulations to all who passed. Amazing work. To others, keep your chin up and hit it hard for next time!!
> 
> Thanks for reading - forgive any typos. Cheers.


Screw that. You Passed. Celebrate. Wave it everywhere to everyone.


----------



## RJO1220

Congrats to everyone on finishing and especially those who passed!

Just curious what thoughts are on the following.  I passed Vertical but unfortunately did not pass Lateral.  Took both at once.  For the lateral I got 23/40 in the AM and A/A/A/A in the PM session.  What do you think the threshold would have been in the multiple choice to pass with 4 A's in the PM?  Guess i need to learn how to take a multiple choice better....

Thanks!


----------



## Reverse Polish

Structural Engr said:


> We are a firm of 9 (5 engineers, 3 drafters). I am unable to properly celebrate achieving this pinnacle achievement for fear of pissing my boss off. This is eerily similar to what happened when I passed my PE 3 years ago at my last job. When my boss at my previous job found out, he told me said he was kill himself because I passed on my first try. That hit me hard at the time - made me feel really guilty for informing people of my achievement. I'm feeling that way right now too.


That's not a boss I'd want to have.  Any colleague--let alone supervisor--should be thrilled for you.  Congratulations on kicking ass!  No need to rub it in anyone's face, but you deserve to celebrate.


----------



## nait66

Just found out I passed Lateral after passing vertical last April!!! I passed both halves on my second try. This is my first post but i apologize for the length, but I have read many others' stories and it helped me so I'm sharing mine in case it helps someone else:

I took Vertical only April 2018 after taking the PPI course and failed by a little.

Took a break and skipped Oct 2018. I took just the Lateral AEI course (back then it was EET) knowing I was close on vertical, and took both halves in April 2019 weekend and passed Vertical and failed Lateral 24/40 A A IR IR (close). In addition to reviewing PPI notes, what also helped me pass vertical was the summary sheets the AEI teachers offered to share with me from the vertical exam class which was really helpful.

After having a baby and thanks to the awesome teachers at AEI, they let me extend my retake of the lateral course until April 2020 --&gt; Oct 2020. Having the chance to dedicate my time to just studying lateral and going through AEI's notes and example problems thoroughly helped me get over the hump. 

So in summary: 

1. Take AEI's course for Lateral and look into it for Vertical. Even though I didn't take their vertical, their summary sheets are something I even use in practice and they are very helpful. AEI provides excellent examples of problems which help catch mistakes on the AM and help develop a plan of attack for most problems for the PM. Their summary sheets are very helpful. The teachers are also nice and people you can reach out to as you see from my story. 

2. The exam is frustrating. It does make you a better engineer, but I would say moreso indirectly. The fact that partially memorizing the code is required to pass and you have to rush does not reflect real engineering practice, and I have worked for Nuclear sites which go under outage and require emergency engineering support 24 hours a day due to the cost...still haven't had to do an engineering task as rushed as on the exam. However, it does force you to look (relook from your masters) at key concepts behind the code and increases your understanding of structural engineering principles just due to the number of hours required reviewing all of the material.

3. Good job to everybody that tried regardless of the result. It takes a lot of time and commitment and its especially hard to plan around your personal life and family goals, but you will succeed eventually.


----------



## Engineerry

First time taking both, and failed both. Scores were exactly the same 21/40 and 2 A's, 1 IR, and 1U.

Feeling encouraged by the afternoon.. need to work on the fast pace of the morning sessions.

Congrats to everyone who passed! and Congrats to everyone who even attempted this feat! Considering the year 2020 has been, and knowing that everyone has personal/work stuff going on as well, everyone deserves to feel good about their attempts!


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

NYBuzz12 said:


> 46/80 Failed again, but did better than last year. I'll try again in April


Improvement is always worth it. As long as you're improving another try is worth it.



AndieWoooooooo said:


> I passed both SE exams my first try! Good luck to all of you!
> 
> View attachment 20060


Nice achievement!



vhab49_PE said:


> I'm gonna vomit.


Ugh, I remember that feeling. Thanks for reminding me of the dread I felt when I received my emails.



vhab49_PE said:


> SE out, did not pass.  SHOCKING


Dang. You going into battle again?



alpine_engineer said:


> Passed vertical -- KY
> 
> Thought I failed so happily surprised.


Always a good surprise, congrats!



ce-ei said:


> Louisiana is out.  I passed the lateral on the third try.  Much thanks to AEI's lateral course.


Woohoo! Third try is still good in my book; this is a hard exam.



Hindianapolis said:


> MI out.
> 
> Failed both.


Damn. Time for a drink then hit the books. Maybe try mixing up your study strategy to make it less monotonous.



Br_Engr said:


> View attachment 20064


Hahah!



Sheik said:


> View attachment 20072
> NC out! Passed vertical last year and lateral this time. I am very thankful to AEI professors Dr. Ibrahim and Dr. Zayati!


Lots of people praising AEI. I don't remember them being around a few years ago; is this a new review course?



thedaywa1ker said:


> SC out - passed vertical, failed lateral.
> 
> thank god. We just had our first baby last week. I could not imagine studying for both with a newborn.
> 
> 
> i honestly thought the lateral was easier than i was expecting. Im confident i can knock it out next time.


Nice, lateral definitely was a harder exam but an easier study for me. Will give you something to do while you're up at all hours of the night now. 



UT_PE said:


> Utah is out. Passed both! Huge relief. Good luck everyone!
> 
> View attachment 20080


Woohoo! That's a good one. Gotta get those bridge SE passing rates up nice and high. 



thedaywa1ker said:


> Failed lateral with 22/40 and A/A/IR/A
> 
> I feel okay about it. Ass is chapped to know i was like 4 or 5 multiple questions away. But im very happy with my afternoon results


Dang, so close. You got this next time!



nhatchuong9999 said:


> Passed the SE vertical.
> 
> View attachment 20081


Very good! Lateral is an easier study but harder exam IMO. With vertical down you'll be all set.



melsawy said:


> NY JUST CAME IN!! PASSED FIRST TRY BOTH!!!
> 
> View attachment 20084


Congratulations! Always impressive to see an SE exam double-play.



Donatello said:


> Passed vertical on my third try!! Finally done!


Nice! Third time is the charm. Must be a nice Christmas present to finish that off.



aman said:


> Failed Lateral ..... 3 AAA and UA New York ..... Back to books


Damn, must have been an unlucky or tough problem to get for you. How did the morning go?



E720 said:


> Passed Vertical, Failed Lateral (21/40, A/A/A/IR).
> 
> I knew I was going to fail Lateral but that is not the result I was expecting. I got Acceptable on the problem where I literally wrote "Ran Out of Time" for 2 of the parts. What the heck????


I can't recall when we but got 100% confirmation that someone got full acceptable credit for a partially completed afternoon question; so it can be done. I think it comes down to a judgement call for the graders, if you knew your stuff on the first parts and answered enough they probably give you enough credit to get "acceptable". Ether way, you're very close to passing, keep it up!



Pur_SE_ said:


> Congrats! IN out! Passed vertical! Previous pass on Lateral!
> 
> I feel ya! This was my fourth time sitting for the vertical exam! Persistence is key! (Lots of exclamation points due to being extra happy I'm finally done!)


Congrats! 4th time, and I thought 2 tries was rough. Great job sticking it out!



GAengineer3 said:


> Failed lateral AGAIN with 30/40. A, A, IR, U. Is this score even close to passing?


I'm almost certain that the U did you in when combined with only 30/40 for the morning. That sucks to lose out by just one or two questions but the good news is you're super close. You can get it on the next try if you keep your studies up.



thedaywa1ker said:


> From what i understand, a single U in the afternoon will fail you.
> 
> you need 27ish AM and 2 As with no U in PM


Yep, this is what we roughly estimated previously.



Engineerbabu said:


> TX SE result out.. Passed lateral first attempt


Nicely done!



TheLoneStarEngineer said:


> Texas released. Failed vertical. 28/40 w/ A, A, IR U. And I always thought the concrete problem would be the decider.
> 
> Looks like I'll be coming back in April....


MMMmmmm, just a few more morning questions or that one U question. Definitely keep the studies up so you can get it in April.



Sam Seaborn said:


> View attachment 20098
> 
> 
> Colorado results are in. Don't forget to thank everyone who put up with your nonsense and general unpleasantness for the entire time you were studying - regardless of your results.


Good thoughts; definitely feels good to know you helped someone when they were studying.



egamer1259 said:


> Passed Vertical first try 10/2019.
> 
> Failed Lateral  first try this year
> 
> Morning: 29/40 Afternoon: IR/A/IR/IR.
> 
> I feel like I got so close tho...


Definitely close. I have no good idea what "IR" is on a score range, but let's say it's 50-60% correct. You're really close to passing both morning and afternoon in that case so definitely keep up the studies, you'll get it next time!



Mydude said:


> Failed NY Building Lateral.  20 in AM and IR, A, A, IR in the PM.
> 
> Last time I had 27 in AM and failed the PM. Now it looks like I was ok in PM but not the AM.
> 
> Don't think I'll try again but I've said that before!


It's hard when it doesn't look like progress was made. I've always said just taking this exam is beneficial as it exposes you to a lot and makes you work hard on a lot of different topics. It really makes you a better engineer and getting SE after your name is a just a feather in your cap. Either way, you've done good, but I'd say you're so close another try would be worth it. Maybe try mixing up your study strategy to make this round of studies not so monotonous.



MrStructuralEngineer said:


> View attachment 20107
> 
> 
> Well I finally gave in.
> 
> On the vertical I got 26/40 and A/A/IR/U
> 
> Sad part is I blocked the test so far out of my mind that I cant even remember what the wood problem was. I don't remember struggling with the wood problem either. Oh well. At least I got one of them out of the way. Can't wait to be done studying for this test.


I highly encourage people take a video recording of themselves (and keep it private) after they get out of the exam. Talk about everything you can remember about the exam. Even a few hours after the exam you'll have forgotten critical details. Then you can look at those notes when you pass and laugh, or use them to plan out study strategies if you don't pass. It can make a big difference.



Redpepper said:


> Woooo, finally passed lateral!!! This was not my first attempt; I passed vertical a few years ago - so I am officially done.
> 
> 
> I took the AEI course and began studying in January with the intent of taking the exam in April. Since the April exams were cancelled, I think having a few extra months to study really helped. I definitely recommend taking the AEI course. Their binder covers so much material and the professors are very invested in helping you learn.
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone still trying! You will  eventually get there - keep at it!
> 
> View attachment 20110


Congratulations! Glad to hear the AEI course helped you. Good thing you got the pass as it sounds like you were getting close to the pass on the Vertical exam timing out.



pizicai said:


> I passed both SE exams FINALLY! Fairly tough, and I appreciate the efforts I put.
> 
> I didn't expect the results could be released so early.... that I thought it's just survey from NCEES... really a huge surprise and highlights my day...Good luck to all of you!
> 
> View attachment 20123


Congratulations! I remember that feeling, passing the exam was great but being rewarded for the study efforts and all the new knowledge gained from those studies was really something to be proud of. Great work!



Smart Sam said:


> Fortunately PASSED. Construction Depth. California. I don't know how happy I am. I am on the clouds. Time to rest &amp; relax.


Congratulations!



TowersNBridges said:


> IL is OUT!
> 
> View attachment 20156


Congrats.



sol_ring said:


> View attachment 20161
> 
> 
> Oh man this feels good.


Indeed!



Br_Engr said:


> So question to those who have a better understanding of the scoring than I.
> 
> 21/40 in the AM (figured as such.  I have no experience with building and wood seismic)
> 
> PM was A/IR/IR.
> 
> Would a 28/40 in the AM been enough to push me over the top?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 20164


We have less info on the bridge scores than buildings since less people take it than buildings. I believe you're close but 2 IRs give you a 65% score for the afternoon so you'll need a good morning to counterbalance that score. I'd hazard a guess that you would have needed about a 30-32/40 for the AM, but maybe 28 might have been enough. Mornings are often the killer part of the exam for bridge guys since they don't do buildings in their daily work. I'd say you'll need to work hard on your mornings and hopefully get a slightly easier afternoon to get A/A/IR. Should be enough to get you there.



vhab49_PE said:


> Mine was 24/40, U,IR,IR,U Vertical, 25/40, U,U,U,U Lateral.
> 
> So close in the morning. I think I need a substitute writer for the afternoon.
> 
> ALSO GOT BOTH COLD FORM QUESTIONS RIGHT! Woo!


Yeah, those cold form questions are the worst!  

Dang, that's a brutal lateral score. Hopefully there were extenuating circumstances and you can bounce back hard from that. Since you took both it looks like you're out of steam on lateral afternoon at the very least. Might be worth taking them one at a time. Nice morning scores, though.



RJO1220 said:


> Congrats to everyone on finishing and especially those who passed!
> 
> Just curious what thoughts are on the following.  I passed Vertical but unfortunately did not pass Lateral.  Took both at once.  For the lateral I got 23/40 in the AM and A/A/A/A in the PM session.  What do you think the threshold would have been in the multiple choice to pass with 4 A's in the PM?  Guess i need to learn how to take a multiple choice better....
> 
> Thanks!


Damn, with 4x A I'd have thought you should have had it. With 23/40 you have the highest perfect afternoon failing score I ever seen (congratulations?). I know it sucks but you might have been 1 morning off of passing. Definitely worth a second try at the exam.



Engineerry said:


> First time taking both, and failed both. Scores were exactly the same 21/40 and 2 A's, 1 IR, and 1U.
> 
> Feeling encouraged by the afternoon.. need to work on the fast pace of the morning sessions.
> 
> Congrats to everyone who passed! and Congrats to everyone who even attempted this feat! Considering the year 2020 has been, and knowing that everyone has personal/work stuff going on as well, everyone deserves to feel good about their attempts!


Yeah, the morning time crunch is real, that was one of my challenges that I got over the 2nd time I took the exam (finished my mornings early on my 2nd tries). Practicing study strategy on marking and skipping problems, accurate guessing, getting the most out of questions you know well, and so on is definitely valuable if you found yourself fighting the clock.

Yeah, 2020 really has given people a lot of curve balls. Congratulations to everyone who took the SE exam this year. Sorry I haven't been active on this board more. Been swamped at work; starting my own engineering firm has been a wonderful experience but a ton of work.

Good luck to all those awaiting results!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

TehMightyEngineer said:


> Lots of people praising AEI. I don't remember them being around a few years ago; is this a new review course?
> 
> Dang, that's a brutal lateral score. Hopefully there were extenuating circumstances and you can bounce back hard from that. Since you took both it looks like you're out of steam on lateral afternoon at the very least. Might be worth taking them one at a time. Nice morning scores, though.


AEI is former EET structural guys.  

As for the lateral... I just, I don't know what happened there.  Honestly, I expected that on the vertical one, NOT the lateral. I must have missed something big, because two of of them I thought I did well enough on to get at least an IR.  Oh well.  I really need to work on my time management and WTH they are actually looking for and then get into solving.  I tend to like to deliberate before jumping in, and there just is not enough time for that.


----------



## WiWa

mdw said:


> View attachment 20171
> 
> 
> For those waiting in Washington, they're having system errors


Finally, some news. Come on, Washington!


----------



## Struct.Eng.

Hey, Anyone can share the material for AEI Vertical and Lateral.

I took PPI and spent well above 3K on that test, and they're gone with a failing results. I'm offering them for free if you want them. 

I'm so hesitant to pay again for another course. I'll be self-studying. However, with this overwhelming praise for AEI, I think I have to consider their material for my self-studying. 

If you would like to sell your material or even giving it away, it's greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Struct.Eng.

Redpepper said:


> I've taken both the PPI and AEI lateral classes. Disclaimer: I took the PPI course back in 2016 (so it’s probably changed quite a bit since then), but at the time I definitely felt like it wasn’t enough to get me to a spot where I could pass the exam. I know someone who took the PPI class last year, and they felt the same way.
> 
> I took a few years off before attempting the lateral exam again, and decided to go with the AEI course this time. It’s a lot of class time, but the lectures are really in depth and cover everything from the basics to the nitty gritty. I used their binder more than I used any other reference during the exam, it’s that thorough. They give you tons of multiple choice questions, mock morning style question quizzes, and in depth afternoon problems to solve; then you end the course with a practice exam. I liked that I could still use the PPI materials for extra practice on your own time, since you really just want to solve as many practice problems as possible.
> 
> It definitely gets easier when you just have one exam to study for - you might want to consider tackling one section at a time. And if you get in a rut like I felt I was in, take some time off to get more work experience and then tackle the exam with fresh eyes. This was my fourth time taking the lateral exam, so keep trying!


Thanks for sharing you experience.

PPI just got worse this year. Tons of errors on their slides, we had to correct their slides during the sessions. It wasn't fun.

Would you be interested in sharing your material or even selling it?

Thanks,


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Struct.Eng. said:


> Thanks for sharing you experience.
> 
> PPI just got worse this year. Tons of errors on their slides, we had to correct their slides during the sessions. It wasn't fun.
> 
> Would you be interested in sharing your material or even selling it?
> 
> Thanks,


That's sad to hear. It sounds at this point that PPI should just stop doing the SE review courses and stick to PE review courses if they're not willing to put the effort into the course.


----------



## Redpepper

Struct.Eng. said:


> Thanks for sharing you experience.
> 
> PPI just got worse this year. Tons of errors on their slides, we had to correct their slides during the sessions. It wasn't fun.
> 
> Would you be interested in sharing your material or even selling it?
> 
> Thanks,


No, I’m not; the AEI binder is a copyrighted material and I’ve even used it a few times since the exam to brush up on topics I don’t practice frequently. I think a lot of the value comes from adding your own notes as you sit thru the lectures as well, the class and binder are really complimentary to each other.


----------



## thedaywa1ker

Struct.Eng. said:


> Thanks for sharing you experience.
> 
> PPI just got worse this year. Tons of errors on their slides, we had to correct their slides during the sessions. It wasn't fun.
> 
> Would you be interested in sharing your material or even selling it?
> 
> Thanks,


To add to what redpepper said: the ‘good stuff’ is in a huge binder mailed to the students, so if we wanted to, its not something we can just email to whoever...and what is in pdf form is protected/the pdfs expire soon after the exam

I signed up for AEI after reading the reviews here, and they did not disappoint


----------



## zas07001

CT is open. failed with 24/40 AAA for bridge lateral


----------



## psustruct

zas07001 said:


> CT is open. failed with 24/40 AAA for bridge lateral


Darn, about four more morning questions you would have got it.


----------



## Br_Engr

zas07001 said:


> CT is open. failed with 24/40 AAA for bridge lateral


Now THAT sucks!!


----------



## AndieWoooooooo

Struct.Eng. said:


> Thanks for sharing you experience.
> 
> PPI just got worse this year. Tons of errors on their slides, we had to correct their slides during the sessions. It wasn't fun.
> 
> Would you be interested in sharing your material or even selling it?
> 
> Thanks,


AEI also has this problem, and we also have to keep revising numbers during the classes. But overall, I still think it is pretty good!


----------



## AndieWoooooooo

psustruct said:


> Darn, about four more morning questions you would have got it.


What a pity! To me, this is definitely acceptable. sorry man you have to take it again to have like 70% MCQs correct.


----------



## AndieWoooooooo

Struct.Eng. said:


> Thanks for sharing you experience.
> 
> PPI just got worse this year. Tons of errors on their slides, we had to correct their slides during the sessions. It wasn't fun.
> 
> Would you be interested in sharing your material or even selling it?
> 
> Thanks,


I can sell you the NCEES Structural Engineering Practice Exam and the two bridge problems book by David Connor. I have these books brand new since I did not use it. Message me if you are interested. I will sell them cheap...


----------



## AndieWoooooooo

TheLoneStarEngineer said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thanks. it is really tough, but now feel so relieved... Good luck to you.


----------



## Struct.Eng.

AndieWoooooooo said:


> I can sell you the NCEES Structural Engineering Practice Exam and the two bridge problems book by David Connor. I have these books brand new since I did not use it. Message me if you are interested. I will sell them cheap...


I have them. I'm looking for AEI material. 

Thanks though!


----------



## Mosta

Failed 1st attempt SE vertical buildings AM 26/40. PM A.IR.IR.U. I studied 100+ hours, took School of PE class a big regret for taking this class, very poor and insufficient materials, weak instructors. It is only good for PE structural depth not SE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vhab49_PE said:


> DON'T FREAK OUT&lt; THIS IS FROM 2019
> 
> Saving this here for later.
> 
> View attachment 20056





Comparison Oct 2019 to Oct 2020.


----------



## Reverse Polish

vhab49_PE said:


> View attachment 20219
> 
> 
> Comparison Oct 2019 to Oct 2020.


Clearly, the Vertical Forces Buildings exam was much easier this year.


----------



## Mittens

MN Results sent out at 7:05am, about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## dawg2k00l

@Mosta I would definitely agree with you about the School of PE review course for the SE exam.  I took it two years ago to review for the SE Vertical Exam and also thought it was very bad compared to the others out there.  The material is not very good.  I'm taking the AEI Vertical Exam review course coming up in Jan 2021.


----------



## headphoneguru

Reverse Polish said:


> Clearly, the Vertical Forces Buildings exam was much easier this year.


As someone who took both, and passed 2020, the October 2019 exam was absolutely insane. Hard to judge how much of it was the prep I put into October 2020 and getting the jitters out in October 2019, but it really felt like a more difficult exam. 



dawg2k00l said:


> @Mosta I would definitely agree with you about the School of PE review course for the SE exam.  I took it two years ago to review for the SE Vertical Exam and also thought it was very bad compared to the others out there.  The material is not very good.  I'm taking the AEI Vertical Exam review course coming up in Jan 2021.




I had access to School of PE, AEI, and PPI during my time preparing. AEI was the only set of materials that really feel more like a SE Exam prep course. The other ones felt like a review for the PE. Especially as a buildings person trying to prepare for bridge problems.


----------



## Neeye

Struct.Eng. said:


> Hey, Anyone can share the material for AEI Vertical and Lateral.
> 
> I took PPI and spent well above 3K on that test, and they're gone with a failing results. I'm offering them for free if you want them.
> 
> I'm so hesitant to pay again for another course. I'll be self-studying. However, with this overwhelming praise for AEI, I think I have to consider their material for my self-studying.
> 
> If you would like to sell your material or even giving it away, it's greatly appreciated!!


Do you mind sharing the PPI material with me? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Neeye

Neeye said:


> Do you mind sharing the PPI material with me? Thanks in advance!


----------



## TowersNBridges

Anybody knows how long it takes IL board to issue you a license number after passing the exam? I'm trying to get it into our company system before the end of year... not sure if it's going to happen.


----------



## mdw

Washington has finally released results!


----------



## Br_Engr

organix said:


> I have the same thing going into April... I don't think I can do both days again so hopefully I knock out at least one of em.  Sorry you didn't pass both, but man your score is close.


Hey Chief! How did you make out?


----------



## ChiefIlliniwek

TowersNBridges said:


> Anybody knows how long it takes IL board to issue you a license number after passing the exam? I'm trying to get it into our company system before the end of year... not sure if it's going to happen.


They're usually slow. I wouldn't count on it before the end of the year. I've got a worthless IL PE license in addition to the SE that I'm now applying for. My PE took three months to get, but part of that was because I had to resend some paperwork.


----------



## Reverse Polish

TowersNBridges said:


> Anybody knows how long it takes IL board to issue you a license number after passing the exam? I'm trying to get it into our company system before the end of year... not sure if it's going to happen.


Last fall, Illinois posted SE license numbers the same day they released results.  The delay this year may be another victim of "working from home".


----------



## TowersNBridges

Reverse Polish said:


> Last fall, Illinois posted SE license numbers the same day they released results.  The delay this year may be another victim of "working from home".


That is pretty reassuring though, thanks.  Yeah, the already slow speed just got even slower.


----------



## ChiefIlliniwek

headphoneguru said:


> As someone who took both, and passed 2020, the October 2019 exam was absolutely insane. Hard to judge how much of it was the prep I put into October 2020 and getting the jitters out in October 2019, but it really felt like a more difficult exam.
> 
> I had access to School of PE, AEI, and PPI during my time preparing. AEI was the only set of materials that really feel more like a SE Exam prep course. The other ones felt like a review for the PE. Especially as a buildings person trying to prepare for bridge problems.


I didn't have PPI material, but I had access to the School of PE lateral material from a friend who took it prior to April 2019. I wasn't impressed with the material he gave me. I chose to take AEI for the lateral review. I thought the AEI material was much more in depth and easier to follow. I don't know what the School of PE lectures were like, but the AEI course was very thorough and generally speaking I didn't have to take a bunch of notes to supplement the printouts.


----------



## leggo PE

dawg2k00l said:


> I'm taking the AEI Vertical Exam review course coming up in Jan 2021.


Me too! See you in class!

I'm also taking the AEI Lateral course, starting in Jan 2021.

Is anyone else going to be in either of these live classes?


----------



## thedaywa1ker

I'll be retaking the lateral class...since I sat through all of the lectures already I'll probably only watch live the sections I know I need to work on or I struggle with when I redo the homework.


----------



## organix

Br_Engr said:


> Hey Chief! How did you make out?


I've been in mourning for a couple days now... I passed vertical and missed the lateral.  Though, I will say, I knew I was fighting an uphill battle with the "general analysis" problem.  Hopefully this isn't too out of bounds on information (I think this is fairly generic), but I somehow never found the building mass in the problem statement/figures and had to describe a portion of my solution related to that.  That might have been forgivable given I probably solved 90% of the step up to that point and described the rest... but then I missed the irregularity later in the problem.  So yea... I kind of had an inkling and was sort of praying to the engineering gods to have mercy on me (they didn't).  So April it is...


----------



## organix

thedaywa1ker said:


> I'll be retaking the lateral class...since I sat through all of the lectures already I'll probably only watch live the sections I know I need to work on or I struggle with when I redo the homework.


I've been thinking of asking if I can retake in the fall.  Similarly, I don't think I want to do the lectures again this time around since I did sit through all lectures all at least once (did even repeat some).  With that said, it would be more beneficial to me to watch again if they changed the codes in the fall.  I'm not sure if they'll allow that.


----------



## Reverse Polish

TowersNBridges said:


> That is pretty reassuring though, thanks.  Yeah, the already slow speed just got even slower.


Congratulations on your hard-fought victory over the beast!


----------



## TowersNBridges

Reverse Polish said:


> Congratulations on your hard-fought victory over the beast!


Thank you! beast is the accurate word for it.


----------



## thedaywa1ker

organix said:


> I've been thinking of asking if I can retake in the fall.  Similarly, I don't think I want to do the lectures again this time around since I did sit through all lectures all at least once (did even repeat some).  With that said, it would be more beneficial to me to watch again if they changed the codes in the fall.  I'm not sure if they'll allow that.


Yeah, I sat through all of the vertical lectures in preparation for the April exam that got cancelled.  Leading up to the october exam I only watched a few vertical lectures I wasn't super clear on, and redid all of the homework and quizzes, while I more focused on the lateral class. 

I'm hoping I can get by for the April exam with that level of study for my lateral 2nd try.  As good as the instructors are, it isn't riveting material to sit through 72 hours of again. Maybe I'll just put it on in the background while doing practice problems and hope to absorb some information that way.


----------



## Br_Engr

organix said:


> I've been in mourning for a couple days now... I passed vertical and missed the lateral.  Though, I will say, I knew I was fighting an uphill battle with the "general analysis" problem.  Hopefully this isn't too out of bounds on information (I think this is fairly generic), but I somehow never found the building mass in the problem statement/figures and had to describe a portion of my solution related to that.  That might have been forgivable given I probably solved 90% of the step up to that point and described the rest... but then I missed the irregularity later in the problem.  So yea... I kind of had an inkling and was sort of praying to the engineering gods to have mercy on me (they didn't).  So April it is...


Samey-same.  

Too much building stuff on that lateral exam...

Yeah - I said it!!!


----------



## john_luke_obama

FYI for anyone else on here from Hawaii, and still waiting for your results. Looks like 12/23 will be when NCEES notification is released. If you are lucky enough to pass, your notification via mail will be sometime afterwards probably. 

(I had also called and spoke to someone who said this same date too.)


----------



## nait66

TowersNBridges said:


> Anybody knows how long it takes IL board to issue you a license number after passing the exam? I'm trying to get it into our company system before the end of year... not sure if it's going to happen.


I called CTS and they said they were going to electronically release results to the IDFPR board Thursday or Friday (yesterday) and that there was a delay in the license showing up this year because they didn't fully process the results prior to giving NCEES the green light to release the results. I was hoping it would have happened by now as well but maybe early next week is possible.


----------



## Engineerry

Anyone here take Vertical and Lateral AEI courses at the same time? Live or recorded ...

I need to retake both exams, and I'm debating if I should do them at the same time. I feel like I'm already halfway there with both sets of material, so I might as well take both again... But idk if both review courses would be too much to handle. I likely wouldn't need every piece of material, but thought it might be good to have a thorough review for the second attempt. I didn't do any review courses for my first attempt.

Would appreciate any and all advice and experience!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Me too! See you in class!
> 
> I'm also taking the AEI Lateral course, starting in Jan 2021.
> 
> Is anyone else going to be in either of these live classes?


Me! Sometimes!


----------



## Br_Engr

So as I posted previously, I received the following on the Lateral (Bridge) PM

A/IR/IR

Is there anyway I can obtain some feedback from NCEES (without compromising test integrity) as to what I need to do better? 

I don't want to study "incorrectly" and make the same mistakes over again.

Thank you.


----------



## Donatello

Engineerry said:


> Anyone here take Vertical and Lateral AEI courses at the same time? Live or recorded ...
> 
> I need to retake both exams, and I'm debating if I should do them at the same time. I feel like I'm already halfway there with both sets of material, so I might as well take both again... But idk if both review courses would be too much to handle. I likely wouldn't need every piece of material, but thought it might be good to have a thorough review for the second attempt. I didn't do any review courses for my first attempt.
> 
> Would appreciate any and all advice and experience!


I took both AEI classes last October. It was a lot! I actually watched the previous cycle’s recorded videos for most of the vertical lectures before the live ones started to try and get ahead and then joined the live sessions when they caught up to me. Between the 10ish hours of lectures per class per week and the practice problems and quizzes, it was basically a full time job with both classes. Luckily I had the time but it’s grueling. I ended up passing lateral that cycle and retaking the class for vertical. I was close on vertical, I think I had 27/40 A, IR, IR, IR. The difference between studying for one versus both is astounding. Probably helped that I had already gone through all of the lectures as well. Ended up passing vertical this round. If you’ve got the time and drive then it might be worth taking both and trying to be done with it. But it is a lot. 
 

Good luck!


----------



## leggo PE

Donatello said:


> I took both AEI classes last October. It was a lot! I actually watched the previous cycle’s recorded videos for most of the vertical lectures before the live ones started to try and get ahead and then joined the live sessions when they caught up to me. Between the 10ish hours of lectures per class per week and the practice problems and quizzes, it was basically a full time job with both classes. Luckily I had the time but it’s grueling. I ended up passing lateral that cycle and retaking the class for vertical. I was close on vertical, I think I had 27/40 A, IR, IR, IR. The difference between studying for one versus both is astounding. Probably helped that I had already gone through all of the lectures as well. Ended up passing vertical this round. If you’ve got the time and drive then it might be worth taking both and trying to be done with it. But it is a lot.
> 
> 
> Good luck!


Oh, this is my plan! I'm currently watching Vertical class recordings from Oct 2020, and attempting to get through as many of them (also, practice problems) before the lateral class starts, in 3 weeks (eek).

Congrats on passing Lateral! It looks like you're super close on Vertical. I bet you'll get it next time!


----------



## Nathan55

Just something I thought about randomly, during my musings about this test....

How does NCEES make the test difficulty consistent? What I mean by this is, I place myself in the shoes of someone writing a test for practicing engineers...many with PEs, many with Master's degrees. However, I cannot predict the quality and preparation level of the prospective examinees. Nor can I accurately predict which subjects will be particularly difficult to that examinee group.

The only real assumptions I can make are that everything in the NCEES and PPI practice exams will be "easy" for most examinees. Other than that, I don't have a way to foresee it. Hence...why I'm intrigued by the consistent pass rate, _especially_ for repeat test takers. Imagine a scenario where NCEES writes a test that involves for problems in the afternoon, and they are extremely simple, consisting of determining "Cs" for four buildings...and that's it. Would the pass rate still be 30% +/- 3% as it has been nearly without exception for the past decade?

I am curious if the cut score is determined immediately after the test is written, or during grading, or after grading. Unless the exam is actually tested before hand on some representative group of individuals, it is impossible to determine how many people will find the test difficult and how many will pass. So although NCEES swears up and down that they do not adjust the cut score to prevent 70% of people from passing....I don't understand how they can hit that passing rate so consistently without much, if any, variation. 

Another thing...NCEES has been very successful at keeping the grading criteria secret for the afternoon problems. The US government has had leakers throughout its history, but they have a thing or two they can learn from NCEES. The secrecy of the grading criteria coupled with the consistently low pass rate leads me to an interesting conclusion...there _must _be fluctuation in how essay questions are scored, and part of that fluctuation might be based on how an examinee did in comparison to other individuals. Otherwise you would have tests which are too difficult and the pass rate would be very low. Or the exam would be based on things everyone was familiar with...and the pass rate would be 50% or higher.


----------



## Br_Engr

Nathan55 said:


> Just something I thought about randomly, during my musings about this test....
> 
> How does NCEES make the test difficulty consistent? What I mean by this is, I place myself in the shoes of someone writing a test for practicing engineers...many with PEs, many with Master's degrees. However, I cannot predict the quality and preparation level of the prospective examinees. Nor can I accurately predict which subjects will be particularly difficult to that examinee group.
> 
> The only real assumptions I can make are that everything in the NCEES and PPI practice exams will be "easy" for most examinees. Other than that, I don't have a way to foresee it. Hence...why I'm intrigued by the consistent pass rate, _especially_ for repeat test takers. Imagine a scenario where NCEES writes a test that involves for problems in the afternoon, and they are extremely simple, consisting of determining "Cs" for four buildings...and that's it. Would the pass rate still be 30% +/- 3% as it has been nearly without exception for the past decade?
> 
> I am curious if the cut score is determined immediately after the test is written, or during grading, or after grading. Unless the exam is actually tested before hand on some representative group of individuals, it is impossible to determine how many people will find the test difficult and how many will pass. So although NCEES swears up and down that they do not adjust the cut score to prevent 70% of people from passing....I don't understand how they can hit that passing rate so consistently without much, if any, variation.
> 
> Another thing...NCEES has been very successful at keeping the grading criteria secret for the afternoon problems. The US government has had leakers throughout its history, but they have a thing or two they can learn from NCEES. The secrecy of the grading criteria coupled with the consistently low pass rate leads me to an interesting conclusion...there _must _be fluctuation in how essay questions are scored, and part of that fluctuation might be based on how an examinee did in comparison to other individuals. Otherwise you would have tests which are too difficult and the pass rate would be very low. Or the exam would be based on things everyone was familiar with...and the pass rate would be 50% or higher.


I emailed NCEES this morning to inquire if it is possible to get any feedback regarding where I need to improve on the afternoon problems.

They basically told me to that the A/IR/IR is all the feedback I was going to get.  Not a fan of this approach.

Sure glad college was not like this...


----------



## TowersNBridges

nait66 said:


> I called CTS and they said they were going to electronically release results to the IDFPR board Thursday or Friday (yesterday) and that there was a delay in the license showing up this year because they didn't fully process the results prior to giving NCEES the green light to release the results. I was hoping it would have happened by now as well but maybe early next week is possible.


Gotcha.  Thanks for the intel!


----------



## Br_Engr

Just an FYI.  Registration for the April exams will open on January 27th and close on March 4th.


----------



## thedaywa1ker

At this point I wish NCEES would implement an autodraft system to make their collection of my $500 every 6 months easier


----------



## Nathan55

thedaywa1ker said:


> At this point I wish NCEES would implement an autodraft system to make their collection of my $500 every 6 months easier


Can't argue with you there. NCEES is also in my will.


----------

